# Massey 2924d



## robbhenn (5 mo ago)

Thanks for accepting me. I'm in France and have just bought a Massey Ferguson 2924d which I believe is the same as a Simplicity. Legacy. It has a few issues, namely the fuel gauge works in reverse (moves to full when ignition off and then to empty when ignition is on! Temp. gauge moves slightly when ignition is switched on. Fuel tank sender is good as checked on another machine, and temp. sender unit was OK when checked with a multi-meter. Relevant wiring checked and OK. Anyone else come across these issues and resolved them?
Thanks in advance.
Robert.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello robbhenn, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Massey Ferguson model 2924D is the same as the Simplicity Legacy 24.5

The fuel gauge is reading full scale with ignition off, indicates 1) Power (12V) is applied to the fuel gauge with the ignition "off", and 2) Either the fuel tank is full, or fuel sending unit has a short to ground.

First thing to check.... Are the battery connections correct? Negative terminal to metal ground. 

Next thing to check is the function of of the fuel and temperature gauges. With the key switch "on", touch the sender wire of both to metal ground and the gauges should read full scale. Remove the wires from ground and they should return to zero.


----------

